

Show HN: find the coolest workplaces with Coworfing  - coworfing
https://github.com/nukomeet/coworfing

======
albanlv
More details on the app: As nomads - freelancers, entrepreneurs, students and
teleworkers - we share the places where we like to work: Cafés, bars,
coworking spaces, librairies, airports, parks, and even our own homes.

------
btincq
Great app, for the coworking community, by the community.

------
Poolpi
Simple, nice user experience and really powerful.

------
memeshift
useable, beautiful and useful!

------
stanlv
Great app !

